

Legislation Seeks to Bar N.S.A. Tactic in Encryption - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/07/us/politics/legislation-seeks-to-bar-nsa-tactic-in-encryption.html

======
a3n
If USG is prohibited from buying equipment from Huawei because of the
_possibility_ of backdoors, then shouldn't the USG be prohibited from buying
equipment from American vendors because of the _certainty_ of backdoors?

